# Brick painting - # of coats?



## ChasPainter (Mar 1, 2017)

Can I effectively paint brick (common red brick, outside) with *Loxon XP Masonry Coating* in just one coat? Or this will not work in one coat?

Planning to spray + back rolling.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I haven’t tried it but I don’t see why it wouldn’t work if applied properly. The specs call for 14-18 Wet mil for a one coat system. That’s a lot of material, but if you can hit that thickness I don’t see why it wouldn’t work. 

I have painted lots of brick with loxon primer, followed by a finish coat. And even the primer, applied between 6-8 mil Wet will produce a solid looking surface. 

Plan your material usage well. It’s going to take a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasPainter (Mar 1, 2017)

Got it, thank you. And what about SW PREPRITE PROBLOCK Primer, will it work well on brick? I realize that Loxon primer is better but it's twice more expensive...


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I would stay away from that. Not enough build. You could use a block filler. Those are dirt cheap, then spray your finish right on top of it.


----------

